
Google cancels I/O developer conference amid coronavirus concerns - lukastyrychtr
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/google-cancels-io-developer-conference-amid-coronavirus-concerns/
======
jobigoud
I wonder why more of these conferences aren't moved to VR, to AltspaceVR for
example. It's a platform dedicated to events and conferences, with
amphitheaters, multi spectators, moderation tools, private rooms, etc.

------
thereyougo
I think most of the conferences in the next few months will get canceled. Very
heavy hit for the organizers of these events

